# To Stud or Not to Stud?



## moedaddy (Jan 5, 2007)

Don’t know if this is the right forum, but this is for all you guys who wear stocking foot waders. Do you stud your wader boots. I have a pair of Simms G3 boots and I was thinking about installing 3000A Grip studs. Are they really necessary on Lake Huron steelhead rivers?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

moedaddy said:


> Don’t know if this is the right forum, but this is for all you guys who wear stocking foot waders. Do you stud your wader boots. I have a pair of Simms G3 boots and I was thinking about installing 3000A Grip studs. Are they really necessary on Lake Huron steelhead rivers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



Studs are probably unnecessary unless you're fishing the Saint Mary's rapids on the Canadian side. 

There may be a few exceptions depending on the time of year and where you are wading.


----------



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

for me being a little older studs are must, I don’t steelhead much but I do trout fish a lot. I use the kold kutter studs, they make wading so much safer for me, add a wading staff and I feel more confident.
Mike.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

partsman said:


> for me being a little older studs are must, I don’t steelhead much but I do trout fish a lot. I use the kold kutter studs, they make wading so much safer for me, add a wading staff and I feel more confident.
> Mike.


The wading staff was a game changer for me. Mine is a collapsible trekking pole I got at the REI garage sale for $20. It doesn't fold down as compact as a Simms wading staff, but for what I paid it does a great job. I've been using it a few years now without issue.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Studded boots are great in rocky streams. We fish streams in the west UP and it is a night and day difference. If you have a lot of rock where you are fishing you will love them. Most of the streams I fish in the lower not necessary


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Korker used to make some studded strap-on sandals you could wear over your wader boots, that work great. That way you can be studded when you need to be, and not-studded when you don't need to be. Studs tear up the floors of boats. 








BOA Fishing Wading Boots with Replaceable Soles | Korkers


For 60 years, Korkers has kept anglers at their peak performance. Easily replace your soles or personalize your traction with overshoes. Rock Solid Guaranteed.




korkers.com


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Not necessary unless you're wading on hard surfaces like rocks, which are nearly non existent in the LP. I keep them on one pair of spare boots and only use them when they are absolutely needed, because otherwise I find them to be a pain in the butt, they ruin boat bottoms and other surfaces, and if you step on a fly line on a hard surface it often severs the line.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The only time you might need studded boots on most east-side rivers, is if there is anchor ice. Wading Thunder Bay River below the dam in Alpena is super-slick, and all rock, and studded boots are highly recommended - over felt or anything else. I can't think of other rivers where they'd be an advantage, but I haven't fished all the rivers on the east side, just a bunch of them. If you wanted to wade in Alpena (looks like you'd be over your waders lately anyhow), then get some studs for boots. I haven't waded the St Mary's River, but would probably take something studded if was going to visit - just in case.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> - just in case.


I have stockingfoots and bootfoots... both with felt soles. I put hex head sheet metal screws in both - just in case. I feel certain there have been times when that saved me from taking a bath or falling on my butt.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a pair of Korkers with the removable soles. One set is studded and I love them. Nice to get the extra grip on rocks or logs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

